

Show HN: I made the most simple password generator I could think of - aberratio
http://ineedapassword.com

======
sritch
Those are the hardest 'easy to remember' passwords ever.

------
face7hill
Very cool. Good stuff. Bookmarked as well.

------
avo
Great! I've just bookmarked it.

~~~
aberratio
Thank you. I'm glad you like it.

